# Plow truck and driver available in the Fox Valley Wisconsin area



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

I was working with a 1st year contractor as a sub (I know it was a bad idea but he needed the help and I liked the deal) plus doing a few of my own accounts but apparently he couldn’t handle the work so he threw in the towel and I guess he didn’t even have the honesty to tell me. Long story short, I am available to pick up other work. I am set up for regimentals and small commercials. If nothing turns up here or elsewhere quick I will just advertise. I have a 7.5” straight blade, small salter, several snow blowers. If this interests you please send me a pm with your contact details.


----------

